# Husqvarna ST 224P



## Hanky

I should of done this review sooner but here it is. This was in the winter of 2015 & 2016
My old neighbor across the street is having a poor spell so he wanted me to use his blower and he watched me. 

It is a easy to use machine very quite, starts great. I like the chute controls they are very operator friendly. wish it had a 2 speed reverse very slow for me. So I just held both steering clutches in and walked back words pulls back really easy. Power well I can not say since I have twice the power with my own so I can not compare the two. I do feel that if one need to blow snow on grass, armor skids are the way to go. For the price of it I feel like one is getting a good buy and should last a long time. But I only used it for just over 1 hr in light snow . I know I will be using this machine lot this winter for his yard so will try to post a up date after 3 or 4 uses. Well I hate to admit it but, I used my own Blower for 1 hr this morning and then used my neighbors new ST224P. I am starting to like the Husky blowers more every time I use it. After 2 hrs. today it has some good features that I really like, Handle bars are a few inches higher when one is 6 ft this is a huge difference. I would like to try one close to the power my own has but this little guy is impressive for its size and price point.

We received 6 in or 15 cms. of heavy snow last night in 2nd gear this 224P this machine did real well for 1 hr I used it. First gear was a bit slow but in 2 nd it was blowing real good if we had more snow I would be in first gear. Chute controls work very good and have had no issues with this ST 224P after 8 or 10 hrs of use will do a oil change any day now.

So I will have to say after 10 or so hrs. of use I am still liking this little guy a lot. Have not found any thing that I do not like about other than 1 speed in reverse. I am ready now for the second winter with this Husky.:yahoo:


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Very cool, great review! Here is a photo of the thing.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I do likes the looks of the Husky's.


----------



## mrp116

I have a brand new one, picked up 8 days ago, sitting in my garage. I can't wait to try it. Of course, now that I bought it, we'll have a mild winter with only one or two ice/slush storms that will be no more than inch.


----------



## Hanky

I am a Toro man but after using the ST 224P I am very pleased with it. I kind of wished I would of looked at one before i bought my 1128 Toro. If I got to do it over I would most likely have a Husky in my garage.


----------



## velocityboy

I went back to my nearest Husqvarna dealer today to take another look at the ST224P. Still like it a lot. Seems like a great machine for the price. I told the salesman that if he sees me walk through the door again it means I'm there to buy one. Still looking around though. Hondas and Ariens and those pretty blue Yamahas are very nice too, but quite a bit more expensive.

Thanks Hanky for recommending the Husky, I may well have overlooked it otherwise.


----------



## stromr

I love my Husky but if I lived in Canada where they still sell Yamaha I'd definitely buy one!


----------



## velocityboy

stromr said:


> I love my Husky but if I lived in Canada where they still sell Yamaha I'd definitely buy one!


Yeah, it kind of seems like a waste not to get a Yamaha when there is a whole country full of people next door who don't have easy access to them.

How do you like the hydrostatic drive on your ST327P stromr? Does it work well?


----------



## stromr

Works great!


----------



## velocityboy

stromr said:


> Works great!


 Thanks, one more added to the list of possible buys.


----------



## SAVAGE420

velocityboy said:


> Thanks, one more added to the list of possible buys.


Did you buy a Husqvarna?

:10:


----------



## Dauntae

I'm Liking Husky more and more, Had a chance at a used one a few months ago and I didnt jump on it. Kind of wish I did but money was a little tight. Maybe this spring there will be some deals to be had for next winter.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Dauntae said:


> I'm Liking Husky more and more, Had a chance at a used one a few months ago and I didnt jump on it. Kind of wish I did but money was a little tight. Maybe this spring there will be some deals to be had for next winter.


Oh come on, grab one. This winter hasn't come yet even. Well in the valleys anyways it hasn't. 
What model's are you leaning towards? 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Dauntae

I like the St 224, Don't have THAT big of a driveway so not really wanting one too big. Nice options and not too bad on the price, Kind of want to keep some money to build a deck so the Husky may have to wait, The poulan pro PR241 seems kind of nice but don't see them too much for some reason but I'll have time to research them, A little cheaper than the husky too with similar options. AH choices choices LOL


----------



## SAVAGE420

Yup, I hear ya on the choices. Took me about a year to decide on the 330. I was always a Toro guy. Still love the toros but the orange hydrostatic machine was calling my name. 
Can't wait to try it out.... 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Hanky

Well now season 3 with this little 6Hp machine and had 2 snow falls so far today was 5 in of heavy snow not quite snowman building but close and the ST224P for over 1 hr worked perfect and the snow last week was wet it blew it and did not plug up. would I recommend this Husky yes for its price it is a great machine and not one problem with it I am sure now close to 25 to 30 hrs on it.


----------

